# A new author to the boards



## rjgats47 (Apr 26, 2010)

My name is robert Pajer and I would like to introduce myself to the boards. According to board decorum, I believe this is the board to start an introductory thread. Hope that is correct. My novel, "A Handful of Dust," is the story of hotshot FBI agent, Matt Wells, who has just received the assignment of his life. Wells, battling recent emotional pain and guilt, is selected by the NSA to find a crazed Navy Captain, who is determined to assassinate New York Governor Franklin Delano Roosevelt and one of New York's most famous missing persons, Judge Joseph Force Crater.

It is an incredible journey throught depression-riddled New York City, a story of deception, adultery, and broken lives. Available on Kindle for $1.99
http://www.amazon.com/A-Handful-of-Dust-ebook/dp/B002VPEL70/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Had some trouble with the link-maker, so I hope you can copy and paste this like.

Glad to be on the boards and I look forward to sharing with everyone the authors I love to read.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to the Boards, Robert. Good luck with your book.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome.  Good luck with your book.  Lots of nice people here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Robert,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and welcome, Robert!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Welcome. Good luck with your book. Lots of nice people here.


Except...
...for...
...ME!

MwahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahahaha! EeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEVil Archer! (Drool! Growl! Slaver uncontrollably!)

Ummm...Hi? Welcome.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't worry about Archer. We keep the fence locked at all times, and even if she does get out, you can toss some almonds to distract her.

Welcome to the boards.

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought we had archer inoculated?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, the inoculations were given to an unconscious wombat dressed up in medieval garb. A natural mistake.

Be afraid. Be very afraid!

(evil grin, hastily suppressed and replaced with smoldering, sinister gaze)


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

:::tossing almonds at archer and waving hi to Robert:::

Welcome to the boards!

~Donna~


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I just want Skittles tossed my way. That'll keep me happy and contented.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

John, you have to earn your Skittles the same way archer earns the almonds...by drooling, growling, slavering uncontrollably and generally striking fear into the hearts of one and all.  

~Donna~


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a leader, not a follower.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Welcome to the community. There are a lot of great people here. I'm sure you'll enjoy your experience.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## rjgats47 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow!  I'm overwhelmed by the gracious welcome of everyone.  As someone new to the boards this is quite a difference from the boards at Amazon.  I made some newbie mistakes there and got flamed for it.  It is great to be among some magnanimous people.  I like this place already!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome, Robert. Lots of nice people on Kindleboards. Best of luck with your book.


----------



## The Claw (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll download a sample and check it out.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

archer said:


> Unfortunately, the inoculations were given to an unconscious wombat dressed up in medieval garb. A natural mistake.
> 
> Be afraid. Be very afraid!
> 
> (evil grin, hastily suppressed and replaced with smoldering, sinister gaze)


Archer, you make my day.

Welcome Robert. Good luck with your book. I'm new here too - only been around for a few weeks, but I love it. Great people to chat with and I'm learning all kinds of new things.

Deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey Robert! Best of luck here with your book which looks very interesting.  I was just telling Ann about how great it is to have a safe place for authors to blather about their books without fear of retribution (with the exception of Archer, of course).
I tried buying some Skittles for John, but the leprechauns guarding the rainbows in the back hacked their way out with their shillelaghs and then hacked their way into my computer and rewrote several chapters in the book I'm working on.  Sly little devils!  Sorry John!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah crap, Brendan. Through the Law of Conservation of Errors, all those rewrites removed a bunch of errors. They're flying through the ether! If I find another 'passed/past' error in a spot I've already proofread, I'm blaming you and your dang leprechauns.

You want skittles, go to bloody Wal-Mart, sheesh.

David Dalglish


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well David, Brendon, Archer and all the other writers sure have been giving me an education into the life of an author. I now believe I am almost crazy educated enough to try it on my own... NOT! Great to have all the authors, old and new, here at KB.


Spoiler



(And I'm speaking of time at the forum not age, before I get lambasted. I hate being basted, especially with lams.  )


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I tried buying some Skittles for John, but the leprechauns guarding the rainbows in the back hacked their way out with their shillelaghs and then hacked their way into my computer and rewrote several chapters in the book I'm working on. Sly little devils! Sorry John!


B.C., don't you know you're supposed to tease leprechauns with Lucky Charms? Jeez... do I have to be the one to teach everyone this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DonnaFaz said:


> John, you have to earn your Skittles the same way archer earns the almonds...by drooling, growling, slavering uncontrollably and generally striking fear into the hearts of one and all.
> 
> ~Donna~


Gee, I thought John had already done all of the above.
 

Here, John:









Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I do NOT drool... in public.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome, Robert! This is a lovely forum, as you will soon notice.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, give me a home, where I can plug my tome
(Once a week! Once a week is the ruuuule,)
Where it's okay to say that your new book's okay,
And nobody calls you a fooool! (to your face...)

Oh, lovely KB!
Where the water is just FINE for me...
where seldom is heard a discouraging word!
And the flaming is quashed by Bet-sy!!


(hides in the corner surreptitiously crunching almonds whilst glancing all around with narrowed eyes)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

C.S., two questions for you: What drugs are you on, and can I have some?


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome, Robert. I just got here myself, and I am really enjoying the experience. I'm sure you will find lots of things to enjoy about Kindleboards too.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

John: Sure! (tossing a packet at John). They're known as 'carbohydrates'!

They do have side effects, though (drool! slaver! snarl!)

Welcome to all the newbies! It's a fine place to be. People care, and they want to be helpful. Being moderated is SOOOOO nice!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I have to say that any discussion board that talks about almonds, skittles and Lucky Charms is a place that I want to be.


----------



## rjgats47 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm having fun reading all the amusing interaction between you guys.  Talk about entertainment!  Who needs the comedy channel.  Loving it!


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome, Robert. As you can see, I'm new too, but it's certainly a lively place to hang out.


----------

